# Best starting fluid in 2-strokes ???



## windthrown (Jan 30, 2008)

Was looking at some saws on Ebay that had been test-started with starting fluid. I have seen some 2-stroke engines get scored doing that (ether type fluid). Talking with my nephew, he says that he uses WD-40 as starting fluid, and there is no scoring or risk of seisure with that stuff. I recall that when he was a kid he used to light that stuff on fire when my brother and I were fishing on the Columbia River and he was bored. It is certainly flamable, and has good lubrication qualities. CRC also makes a good starting fluid as I recall. They say on the can that they are safe for 2-stroke engines.


----------



## Mad Professor (Jan 30, 2008)

I just squirt some mix in the carb.


----------



## Kansas (Jan 30, 2008)

I dont know about 2 strokes but the wd-40 sounds better than ether! We start automotive diesels with wd and it is a whole lot safer than either on an automotive engine. HTH


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 30, 2008)

I would never start any two-stroke engine I cared about on starting fluid...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 30, 2008)

WD-40 - has been reformulated with a CO2 propellant (as have many "old" products") - doesn't work on 2-strokes.

A squirt bottle of mix is the best... but if you need "starting fluid" for other than diagnostics, you have a problem...

Use of carb cleaner can lead to scored bores.


----------



## PB (Jan 30, 2008)

I have the best luck with starting fluid by putting it in a brown lunch bag. Then set the bag on fire and run a few hundred feet and then shoot the bag with a rifle.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 30, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> I have the best luck with starting fluid by putting it in a brown lunch bag. Then set the bag on fire and run a few hundred feet and then shoot the bag with a rifle.



And the 2-stroke engine comes in just where in that scenario?


----------



## PB (Jan 30, 2008)

windthrown said:


> And the 2-stroke engine comes in just where in that scenario?



It is in the garage next to the squirt bottle of mix.


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Jan 30, 2008)

I have used a squirt of straight gas to fire off 2 strokes, and other times I have found that I needed the extra volatility of the ether, most often in a temperamental old snowmobile. It would not be good to do this on a regular basis but once in awhile is probably okay seeing as there is usually a film of residual oil inside the crankcase. But too much ether can wash this film away and then there's problems.


----------



## Poley4 (Jan 30, 2008)

If my saw has a flocked filter, I just rinse it with a little fuel mix and reinstall. That usually works for me.


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 30, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> I have the best luck with starting fluid by putting it in a brown lunch bag. Then set the bag on fire and run a few hundred feet and then shoot the bag with a rifle.





windthrown said:


> And the 2-stroke engine comes in just where in that scenario?




Maybe something like...

When I was a kid, I used to shoot flaming bags with starting fluid in them. It was hard on my grandma's engine by giving her two strokes! She has since recovered and I haven't tried any stunts like that for at least a week!


----------



## windthrown (Jan 30, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> Maybe something like...
> 
> When I was a kid, I used to shoot flaming bags with starting fluid in them. It was hard on my grandma's engine by giving her two strokes! She has since recovered and I haven't tried any stunts like that for at least a week!



OK, I gave you two green rep bars for that one!


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 30, 2008)

windthrown said:


> OK, I gave you two green rep bars for that one!




:blush: :blush:


----------



## glenn31792 (Jan 30, 2008)

The best (the only) starting fluid for a two stroke is premix.








AOD - heat the sleds float bowl.


----------



## Mad Professor (Jan 30, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> I have the best luck with starting fluid by putting it in a brown lunch bag. Then set the bag on fire and run a few hundred feet and then shoot the bag with a rifle.




Similar to air/acetylene mixtures I've observed. Have seen that mixture detonate from static with the result of ruptured ear drums......but when properly ignited makes quite a bang.

Use with EXTREME CAUTION


----------



## minkota1 (Jan 30, 2008)

I'd have to say a little squirt of mix for a 2 stroke, but we use WD 40/penetrating oil on pickup engines , works great!


----------



## mattinky (Jan 31, 2008)

Ever seen anyone seat a tire bead with ether? I would'nt try it myself but I've got a buddy thats in a Jeep club and I go on some runs with him. I've seen those guys do it out on the trail - pretty scary stuff but fun to watch... from a distance that is


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jan 31, 2008)

mattinky said:


> Ever seen anyone seat a tire bead with ether? I would'nt try it myself but I've got a buddy thats in a Jeep club and I go on some runs with him. I've seen those guys do it out on the trail - pretty scary stuff but fun to watch... from a distance that is



Heck yeah. I have witnessed it being done on farm tractors.

Knowing how much is "enough" is very important...

.


----------



## kevlar (Jan 31, 2008)

Starting fluid -you are kidding right!


----------



## boilerhouse47 (Jan 31, 2008)

*starting fluid*

Years ago my neighbor was trying to load his snowmobile into the back of his truck, that was backed against a bank. I think now that he may have flooded it, because it was running when he parked it at the top of the bank. After several minutes of pulling on the starter rope he came and asked for some ether. He lifts the hood and starts spraying ether into the carbs, I didn't think he was ever going to stop, finally I said "Bill I think that's plenty". He gives the rope a big pull and the next thing I know he's on his back thrashing like a fish out of water and the snowmobile is in the back of the truck with the skis pointed strait in the air with the motor still running wide open.  Then I started to laugh. Bill didn't see the humor in it though. Because of this, ether would be the last thing I would use on any two stroke.
Just one of the many lessons learned on my way to being 60!

Carl


----------



## PB (Jan 31, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> Maybe something like...
> 
> When I was a kid, I used to shoot flaming bags with starting fluid in them. It was hard on my grandma's engine by giving her two strokes! She has since recovered and I haven't tried any stunts like that for at least a week!




At least a week? I did it yesterday just for old time sake. My granny's ticker gets a good workout.


----------



## 046 (Jan 31, 2008)

yep.. I've set a tractor tire using starter fluid. 

kinda of scary, but it works real good :censored: 



mattinky said:


> Ever seen anyone seat a tire bead with ether? I would'nt try it myself but I've got a buddy thats in a Jeep club and I go on some runs with him. I've seen those guys do it out on the trail - pretty scary stuff but fun to watch... from a distance that is


----------



## GASoline71 (Jan 31, 2008)

Never used starting fluid on any 2 stroke. Heck come to think of it... I have never used starting fluid on any engine. 

Gary


----------



## Woodie (Jan 31, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> I have the best luck with starting fluid by putting it in a brown lunch bag. Then set the bag on fire and run a few hundred feet and then shoot the bag with a rifle.



Hey Bio...what's the best round to use on that...my buddy always swore by wadcutters for that type application...


.


----------



## PB (Jan 31, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Hey Bio...what's the best round to use on that...my buddy always swore by wadcutters for that type application...
> 
> 
> .



It depends, what are you going for? If you want a big bang, any round from a rifle with larger than .25 caliber will suffice. If you want flames to shoot out of the side, smaller bullets like .22lr work great. I usually use either my 30-30 or '06 for this. A 12 gauge also works great, but requires a closer range, and probably a trip to the hospital.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 31, 2008)

*+1 Andy,,,, with fresh quality 89 octane MIX*



Lakeside53 said:


> WD-40 - has been reformulated with a CO2 propellant (as have many "old" products") - doesn't work on 2-strokes.
> 
> A squirt bottle of mix is the best... but if you need "starting fluid" for other than diagnostics, you have a problem...
> 
> Use of carb cleaner can lead to scored bores.



I use the same,,,, Have a squirt bottle that has an adjustable spray nozzle,,,

tighten up the stream a bit as to shoot a little distance when diagnosing for carb problems on all two smokes,,,, Dont ever use ether! or starting fluid!! :monkey:


----------



## Woodie (Jan 31, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> A 12 gauge also works great, but requires a closer range, and probably a trip to the hospital.



Good tip.


.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jan 31, 2008)

046 said:


> yep.. I've set a tractor tire using starter fluid.
> 
> kinda of scary, but it works real good :censored:



He He......Know two guys that used to much, blew big hole in back hole tire
and knocked 6 pieces of sheet rock down from shop ceiling. I was in store
across the street, Sounded like a bomb, rattled the windows in the store
I was in........after a few min. back hole owners first words, SH!T... tried
to save $50 Now it's going to cost over $500.......SH!T

Me and some of his other friends have had fun with it for years now. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 31, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> I use the same,,,, Have a squirt bottle that has an adjustable spray nozzle,,,
> 
> tighten up the stream a bit as to shoot a little distance when diagnosing for carb problems on all two smokes,,,, Dont ever use ether! or starting fluid!! :monkey:


I use something similar...what type of oil do you use in your squirt bottle and what mix ratio? . Gary aka Gasoline what do you use? 

If yous seldom have the need to dedicate a squirt bottle for this use...just use a makeshift cup of some sort and dump about a small amount of mix down the throat of the carb. Do this while standing saw upright (muffler end down) and holding the throttle open.


----------



## Edge & Engine (Jan 31, 2008)

I've heard you can blow a gasket (or worse) by using starting fluid.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jan 31, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> I use something similar...what type of oil do you use in your squirt bottle and what mix ratio? . Gary aka Gasoline what do you use?




92 octane... Stihl HP Ultra, 50:1...

Put it in a squirt bottle from a perm kit. Works snazzy...  

Gary


----------



## PB (Jan 31, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> 92 octane... Stihl HP Ultra, 50:1...
> 
> Put it in a squirt bottle from a *perm kit*. Works snazzy...
> 
> Gary



Your's? Can't tell with the hat on.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jan 31, 2008)

Nope... ,

My ex-wife used to perm her hair. 

The bottle has a nice long spout on it too... 

Also works good for refilling float bowls on Holley carbs through the vent tubes while the carb is still on the engine in the car. (e.g. after jet changes in the pits)  

Gary


----------



## PB (Jan 31, 2008)

I like the metal spray bottles you get with the gallons of WD-40. They work pretty well with most solvents. The adjustable stream is great, get into tight spots.

I have a piece of fuel line to cover the nozzle for some jobs that creates a nice spray tube.


----------



## retired redneck (Jan 31, 2008)

*Starting Fluid*

I Used Starting Fluid A Lot On Old 610 Macks Sprayed On Filter Counted To 10 They Would Jump Off The Floor Never Did Hert Piston I Have Mounted Alot Of 100 20 Truck Tires With Starting Fluid Stand 10 Feet Away Throw Burnning Rag Most Jump 1 Foot Off Floor Or Try To Kill You To Old To Run Now So Take To Tire Shop


----------



## jeeper creeper (Jan 31, 2008)

fogging oil works I use it on my jetskis when there playing hard to start


----------



## bore_pig (Jan 31, 2008)

Go ahead and use starting fluid. Straight gas is as bad as anything. Just make sure that your starting fluid is safe for use on diesels. Starting fluid "for diesels" have an upper cylinder lube in it. We used to use it in subzero temps while snowmobiling, first start of the morning. I don't know why you'd need it in a saw.


----------



## Mike Van (Jan 31, 2008)

O.K., as long as we're blowing up Granny, I've got a funny story - Years ago, we're in this guys shop/garage, working on a transmission - Rich got bored, says "watch this" he fills a baloon up with acetylene, puts it on a piece of newspaper out in the yard & lights it - What a blast! Of course, we did about 6 of them. In a little while, state trooper pulls up [Richs ex-mother in law hated him, lived 2 house away] Cop says" whos got the fireworks?" Rich says. "nobody" Cop says "what tore up all this paper?" Rich says "the dog" Cop goes over, picks up a piece of the tatered paper & sniffs it. Rich says "what are you sniffing for, dogsh#t?" With that the cop left - I still laugh about that today -


----------



## PB (Jan 31, 2008)

Acetylene bombs also work great when filling woodchuck holes in hay fields. They make a big boom, but in dairy land with methane digesters, it is normal.


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 31, 2008)

My Brother Inlaw and I used to throw half used 1lb propane tanks ( the ones for coleman lanterns ) in our little fires we had outside. Throw it in to where the hot coals are and run like we stole something hidng behind a old truck or something. WOW what a BOOM!


----------



## 16:1mix (Feb 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Hey Bio...what's the best round to use on that...my buddy always swore by wadcutters for that type application...
> 
> 
> .



 


LMAO!!!


----------



## spacemule (Feb 1, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Hey Bio...what's the best round to use on that...my buddy always swore by wadcutters for that type application...
> 
> 
> .



You trying to teach people how to make explosives?


----------



## PB (Feb 1, 2008)

spacemule said:


> You trying to teach people how to make explosives?



Compressed gas in a can is already explosive. No lesson here.


----------



## PB (Feb 1, 2008)

spacemule said:


> You trying to teach people how to make explosives?



The things you can do with dry ice and Drano would astonish you.

But I won't tell you.


----------



## hornett22 (Feb 1, 2008)

*i use fogging oil myself.*



jeeper creeper said:


> fogging oil works I use it on my jetskis when there playing hard to start



have been for years. i get it at napa or the yamaha dealer.


how low is the lake these days.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 1, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> I use something similar...what type of oil do you use in your squirt bottle and what mix ratio? . Gary aka Gasoline what do you use?
> 
> If yous seldom have the need to dedicate a squirt bottle for this use...just use a makeshift cup of some sort and dump about a small amount of mix down the throat of the carb. Do this while standing saw upright (muffler end down) and holding the throttle open.




Ultra @ 50:1!!!!!,,,

What about you Gary????? LOL just kidding Big Guy!!!!

When we are diagnosing customers two smoke Motos that wont crank @ the stihl dealer The Stihl Tech who has taught me alot in that regard calls the ones with carb/fuel delivery issues Affectionatly,,, "Bottle Babies" as they run just fine on the "Bottle",,,,,, Spray Bottle, that is!!! and its usually a bad fuel line or metering diaphram and sometimes varnish buildup in the carbs critical circuits,,,,


----------



## gonecountry (Feb 1, 2008)

*Here's my take on this one*



PlantBiologist said:


> I have the best luck with starting fluid by putting it in a brown lunch bag. Then set the bag on fire and run a few hundred feet and then shoot the bag with a rifle.





windthrown said:


> And the 2-stroke engine comes in just where in that scenario?



If the 2 stroke engine is in a panty dropper it goes right behind the bag.



Heres a link sorry this one isn't a pullon its a homie http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sH_v_SvAzSE


----------



## windthrown (Feb 9, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> Ultra @ 50:1!!!!!,,,
> 
> What about you Gary????? LOL just kidding Big Guy!!!!



Ultra 50:1??? 

Why not Gary 50:1?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 9, 2008)

You have't seen Gary.. more like 1:50:greenchainsaw:


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Feb 9, 2008)

mattinky said:


> Ever seen anyone seat a tire bead with ether?



Yep, I do it.





LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Heck yeah. I have witnessed it being done on farm tractors.
> 
> Knowing how much is "enough" is very important...
> 
> .





As long as theres not too much oxygen, it will go out. The only O it gets once the bead is set is whats in the tire, it wont go BOOOOM.





kevlar said:


> Starting fluid -you are kidding right!







No.


Just make sure you have the compressor ready as once it starts to cool (inside) the tire can get sucked back offa de rim.


.


----------

